# A guy wants to be more than friends



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

You definitely need to be straight up with guys like this. Crushing their idealized perception of you is crucial if you wish that they leave you alone. There is no way that you can come across nice IMHO; it sucks and I understand because I've been in the situation before, but it doesn't appear that you have a comfortable variety of options here. :/


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

red riding hood said:


> What more can I do? :blushed:


 Snipe him from behind.
Take his head off while he is asleep.


----------



## ginz (Sep 30, 2009)

red riding hood said:


> As for my friend now, he is not a nuts stalker, I think really he does not even love me as he thinks, I think he is just afraid that for some reason he will lose part of his relationship to me if I marry. My first husband did eventually isolate me from almost all my friends and family, and I think he is a bit afraid that I would allow something of that nature to happen again, but my fiancé now is not that kind of man, and I guess it is just going to take time for my friend to see that. I think someone else said getting them to be friends would be a good idea and I agree, but that one is going to take time, right now he might get rude with my faince and then I would probably smack him a fresh one right in the mouth, and sense he used to push me out of the tree house when we were kids he has one coming any way :tongue:


i'll just get to the pont then :


get married.
then bring the new hubby out on double dates with friend.
show friend that hubby is a good man .
bring along some female friends whom he miiiight just get attracted to. 
(tada! double date!)
hope that hubby be like, lovingly sweet (or too sweet) for friend's eyes , eheh.
tada!


he'd probably move on after few of this kinda double dates :crazy:


----------

